# Someone say LARGE?



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

These things are pretty big!




























Dan Wesson 44 magnum, made on 1981

A seriously large chunk of steel.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The better to pistol whip with!!

tumbleweed


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

It would do some serious damage.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Now here is large, from top down, 1989 M-722 (22 LR/WMR cylinders) 1986 M-715 still new unfired (357 mag) 1985 M-744 (44 mag)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My thing is bigger than yours! :mrgreen:


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

The bottom one has the MagLite mounted backwards.

:smt082


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

BearValley said:


> The bottom one has the MagLite mounted backwards.
> 
> :smt082


WOW!!!! Glad you pointed that out, I could have blinded myself...almost. :anim_lol:


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't compete with the Dan Wesson, but here is what I have to offer.

S&W500, Redhawk 44, (S&W 686 & SP-101 because they are in the picture)









Desert Eagle 50AE (not a revolver, but still big)


----------

